# Hydrostatic breakdown for a Craftsman model 536.270280



## dfd577 (Jun 20, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find a breakdown for the hydrostatic unit on this model? There is no information on the Sears site. The mower ran fine when I shut it down but when started the next day it wouldn't move. The tires would skid when pushed hard even with the auto drive disengaged. I pulled the transaxle assembly and disassembled the transaxle but found nothing wrong. Everything turned freely. Cleaned it up, reassembled and installed the unit. The tractor would only move very slowly when the drive was engaged but it could be pushed with the auto drive disengaged. I pulled the assembly, drained the hydrostatic, refilled with 15w50 Mobil1, reinstalled and purged per the instructions, but it would still only move very slowly and would stop moving when I tried to move faster. I can't find a replacement so would like to disassemble it and see what is what. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

